# Hello From Pine Island



## Old Corky (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Brothers, glad I found the Forum. I am John "Corky" Daut P.M. and Secretary of Waller Lodge #808.

I am 80 and most of my exercise is Masonic web sites and attending Lodge. My latest project is Small Town Texas Masons E-Magazine. Each issue features a small town Texas Masonic Lodge, Texas Masonic History, Masonic world news and history every month. 

The first 3 bi-monthly issues currently on the web site have featured Waller, Hempstead and Chalk Mountain Lodges. Starting with the January issue, the magazine will be issued monthly. The January issue will feature Post Oak Island Lodge #181 A.F. & A.M. In Beaukiss, Texas. It is located at,
http://www.mastermason.com/STTM-Emag/

Corky


----------



## RJS (Dec 4, 2008)

Howdy Corky!  I know your website (Small Town Texas Mason) I enjoyed it.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2008)

good work, Corky.

for the brothers' reference, the e-magazine can be found on blogspot:

http://smalltowntexasmasons.blogspot.com/


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome Brother Corky !! Great Site


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Very nice website.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

I've seen that web site too.  Great job!


----------



## Joey (Dec 5, 2008)

TexMass said:


> I've seen that web site too.  Great job!



Welcome to the forums Brother.... We're glad to have you!


----------

